# Love skyscrapers



## PicoAçores (Feb 1, 2015)

If I said that I hate skyscrapers, would that have me banned indefinitely? Cause we don't have any outhere in the Az.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

The absence in your home area does hardly seem evidence whether you like or dislike them. This forum is also about stadiums, infrastructure, general urban development, etc etc. I could see people joining the forum to discuss new airports or a similar topic, who do not like skyscrapers at all.


----------



## PicoAçores (Feb 1, 2015)

I like skyscrapers, but since the 9/11 The Inside Job they make me nervous being next to them, being inside of them makes me nervous and now we get yet another sky sight, sky scratchers or as they are sometimes called "chemtrails". Those make me nervous and the fallout from them in the form of very long and thin strings of unidentified matter, make me irritated, make me sneeze and feel tired. Yes, they do spray in the Azores as well, unfortunately.


----------

